# 2010 ASA Classic : Limited Class



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats to Chris Breeden
(aka ArrowSpitter) 2010 ASA Limited Class Champion with *396 - 7 12's*

Great shooting my friend!!

2nd goes to Jimmy Fisher(aka me ) *387 - 7 12's*

And 3rd to my good friend and fellow Texan Bryan Northcutt *386 - 3 12's*

Congrats once again, to the best bunch of guys you could ever hope to meet and shoot with :darkbeer:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Is AT's image upload broken?


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Way To go!!!!!!!


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice shooting guys!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Good shooting guys! We definitely had some fun!


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

congratulations, well done. we checked the results of a few aussies competing, no finger shooters unfortunately (except maybe for billy watson who placed 5th in trad). they're all off to shoot at IBO new york. best wishes to those of you shooting there.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun, I'm sorry I missed it. Did Northcutt send you a link to the pics he posted on photobucket? 

Great shooting Jimmy!

Shane


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> Sounds like you guys had a lot of fun, I'm sorry I missed it. Did Northcutt send you a link to the pics he posted on photobucket?
> 
> Great shooting Jimmy!
> 
> Shane


Thanks Shane... 

We had our usual fun, hard to shoot with any of our guys(Bryan especially) and NOT have fun.

I was just happy to not a wreck like I had in Metro.:embara:

Hope to see ya next year.

And yes, here's his link.
http://s645.photobucket.com/albums/...=slideshow&track=share_email_album_view_click


----------



## bdnorth77 (May 25, 2007)

*Bates*

Kinda hard to be a "12 killer" when you don't show up to put the pressure on !!


----------



## bdnorth77 (May 25, 2007)

bdnorth77 said:


> Kinda hard to be a "12 killer" when you don't show up to put the pressure on !!


Never mind - I probably wouldn't have made the podium....


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bdnorth77 said:


> Kinda hard to be a "12 killer" when you don't show up to put the pressure on !!


He has feelings to ya know?


----------



## bdnorth77 (May 25, 2007)

CutTheLoop said:


> He has feelings to ya know?


I've shot with Shayne for several years now and I know better !!!!He's a cut-throat kinda guy - never turn your back on him ....


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks B!


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> Thanks Shane...
> 
> We had our usual fun, hard to shoot with any of our guys(Bryan especially) and NOT have fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

bdnorth77 said:


> Kinda hard to be a "12 killer" when you don't show up to put the pressure on !!


Family comes before archery my friend. Believe me, I wanted to be there!


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

who is the 2 good looking guys on the right side of the pic? The guy on the left side looks a little shady. LOL:jksign:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

fingers shooter said:


> who is the 2 good looking guys on the right side of the pic? The guy on the left side looks a little shady. LOL:jksign:


He was in rare form that weekend :wink:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> CutTheLoop said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Shane...
> ...


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

CutTheLoop said:


> a12killer said:
> 
> 
> > pssst
> ...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

a12killer said:


> CutTheLoop said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! I won the State Championship in open B last year and they bumped me to open A this year. I've had a semi-pro beating me up all year!
> ...


----------



## bdnorth77 (May 25, 2007)

*Stopit !*

You should all know by now about my feelings ---
i'm very sensitive !


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

bdnorth77 said:


> You should all know by now about my feelings ---
> i'm very sensitive !


It's true, I thought Bryan was going to shed a tear on Sunday morning when he got to his group. Oh wait, I remember, it was because he forgot his cigs!


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

ProtecMan said:


> It's true, I thought Bryan was going to shed a tear on Sunday morning when he got to his group. Oh wait, I remember, it was because he forgot his cigs!


LMAO! I thought you were going to say that he spilled his last 12oz group tightener in the floorboard.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

This sounds like to much fun to miss, I will be in limited next year, can't wait for Gainesville......Dave


----------



## bdnorth77 (May 25, 2007)

a12killer said:


> LMAO! I thought you were going to say that he spilled his last 12oz group tightener in the floorboard.


THE IMPLICATIONS ARE TOTALLY UNCALLED FOR AND HAVE CAUSED ME TO HAVE AN EMOTIONAL BREAKDOWN.....ITS A WONDER I AM EVEN ABLE TO TYPE THIS....

I know exactly how Charlie Brown felt when he sang 

WHY IS EVERYBODY ALWAYS PIKIN ON ME....


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

bdnorth77 said:


> THE IMPLICATIONS ARE TOTALLY UNCALLED FOR AND HAVE CAUSED ME TO HAVE AN EMOTIONAL BREAKDOWN.....ITS A WONDER I AM EVEN ABLE TO TYPE THIS....
> 
> *I know exactly how Charlie Brown felt when he sang
> 
> WHY IS EVERYBODY ALWAYS PIKIN ON ME....*


----------



## bdnorth77 (May 25, 2007)

CutTheLoop said:


>


Did some searching for that one

LMAO


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

*Hey*

I just had to get in on this and pick on Charlie Brown some myself and say Hello to everybody! Hey thanks for the picks Bryan that was pretty cool. I know you had to edit some because David took about a thousand in less than an hour. I had a great group to shoot with at the classic but then again you always have a great group to shoot with in this class. Gotta say thanks to Jim for that vension summer sausage he brings to the shoots that stuff is always good for a couple 12s. He should start to market that stuff. Bryan makes some good stuff to but hes stingey with it LOL


----------

